# Players wanted for new Eberron campaign in New Hampshire



## Wasteland Knight (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there!  I'm recruiting players for a new Eberron campaign in the Dover or Somersworth area of NH.  I'm a long time gamer (over 15 years), with a good amount of experience behind the DM's screen.  Looking for players who have a working knowledge of 3.5, are familiar with the Eberron setting, and a good attitude to make the game fun for everyone.  

Currently planning on meeting on Sunday afternoons twice a month, but this could change depending on the schedules of players.  If you're interested, send me an email and I'll provide more details.

wasteland_knight@comcast.net


----------



## Morrow (Aug 23, 2004)

Darn.  I wish you were farther north.  I'd love to get in on a new Eberron game.  Oh well, such is life.  Good luck picking up some players.

Morrow


----------



## Wasteland Knight (Aug 29, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## KenM (Aug 29, 2004)

How far north is Dover??


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2004)

Morrow said:
			
		

> Darn.  I wish you were farther north.  I'd love to get in on a new Eberron game.  Oh well, such is life.  Good luck picking up some players.
> 
> Morrow




Darn.  I wish you were farther south.  I'd love to get in on a new Eberron game,  but I live in central Mass.


----------



## Wasteland Knight (Aug 31, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> How far north is Dover??



 Dover is just outside of Portsmouth, New Hampshire.  It's very convenient to get there from 95 North.  Best bet would be to use Mapquest or such...


----------



## KenM (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm interested. Reason I'm asking how far north is Dover is I'll be coming from Cape Cod. I could do it every other week. I'm 36, been playing rpg's since i was 14. WOndering what the age's of other people in group would be as well.


----------



## Wasteland Knight (Sep 5, 2004)

KenM - 

Speaking from experience, Dover is at least 2.5 to 3 hours from the Cape.  I imagine that is too much of a hike to make on a regular basis...


----------



## KenM (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm orgianlly from Worcester MA.. Its about a 2 hours from where I am on Cape Cod. After I moved, I kept playing in my bi weekly sunday game in Worcester until it died.  I don't my long drives for a bi weekly game. There are no games down here. I need my fix.


----------



## Wasteland Knight (Sep 15, 2004)

KenM -  Right now potential players are either in their early 20's or 30's.  I'm not a frequent reader of the boards, so email is a much better way to contact me...


----------

